# AviQuarium Brooder Tops



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Has anyone used one of these. I am looking for something which can be used as both an incubator, if needed, and a brooder. Has anyone used this product to hatch pipping eggs? I want to primarily use it to hatch button quail, but also double as a brooder for my 'tiels. I can't afford both a brooder and incubator at this time, maybe if I can sell some babies, but not right now. 

http://www.avitec.com/Aquarium-Top-Brooders-s/17.htm

Another incubator I've been looking at is this: http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog...-incubators/-/lllreptile-pro-mr148-incubator/ 

It looks identical to a mini fridge/warmer. If it were the same it would be cheaper to buy the fridge. 

http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/gear/6ad2/

I'm looking for something that will hold the heat, regardless. If the temp is 50 degrees or 90+ I want it to work either way. I will be pulling babies in two weeks, and the aquarium/heating pad was just not warm enough.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I was hoping someone else would respond to your posting. 

I am unfamilar with the products in the links. The fridge would be a no-no because you would not have air flow and I would be afriaid of the chicks dying when they used up oxygen. The other 2 items look intersting and I like that the reptile incubatore is AC-DC. And the aquarium top looks great and would be easier on mainataining temps compared to trying to regulate temps with a heating pad.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I wouldn't use the fridge for a brooder. What gave me the idea was while googling the incubator, I found many herp sites that said to get the fridge instead because it was cheaper, and an identical product. It does have an internal fan, and while not in use as an incubator I _could_ use it as a fridge, thus less likely getting myself in trouble with hubby.  I'd be using it mostly for buttons and other quail.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I Have one!!! And i love it to bits!!

I couldnt afford to spend $500 on a brooder so this one was a great choice. i wouldn't use it as a incubator but it does really well keeping its temp. 

Now, I do want to mention, I only use it for the colder months, Not summer. With it getting into the 20's here, i don't think its needed. Just having the tank + lid not turned on and babies inside will make it warm enough. Lease thats what i've found.

Heres a picture of my current babies in the tank.










and of course hugs is checking it out


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks! My anniversary is coming up in a couple weeks, maybe I can fenagle one out of him. 

I love green cheeks! Have wanted one since the first time I ever laid eyes on one at the pet store I worked for. I was even going to buy one, but ended up moving instead.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Wow...I like your new singature


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks  It was the only bird related sig I had. That was Beauty, my black australorp when she was a couple days old. I made it about 10 or so years ago when she was a chick. She got killed by a coyote a couple of years ago. She was the most amazing and intelligent chicken I've ever seen. She would ride on my shoulder everywhere I'd go. I still miss my house chicken.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I hope you see this, I don't want to make another thread. DH has said I could get an AviQuarium top for our anniversary Friday. I'm curious what the thing is attached to the glass in the picture? Is it a thermometer? Does it come with it? I'm just trying to figure out what accessories I need with it and if I need a thermometer or if one comes with it?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

On the page...at the lower corner is a box that lists accessories for the brooder top. You would have to order those separate. it looks like you would be getting just the brooder top.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I'm seriously considering ordering one of these. The sales lady actually talked me out of ordering one for Phoenix, but I will if I end up having to hand raise my current two chicks. If it goes well with my current chicks, I may let Arthur and Poppet have babies again next summer (MAYBE!) and so it would be good to have. Also good if any of them get sick or something. Even if I only used it for a few weeks with the current chicks, I'll be gone every day for several hours for school and I won't have to worry about the heating pad temp fluctuating or burned crops.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I see the accessories, neither of the thermometers look like the thing attached to the aquarium. I wonder if it is a temp control.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

The description says it has a thermostat with probe, so I'm betting that's the black thing you see. You should probably e-mail them and ask. Then tell us what they say


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Berdnerd said:


> The description says it has a thermostat with probe,


I totally missed that. I'm glad somebody caught on to it. I'm going to order it after I get back from my trip. I should wait though as hubby is going through the you're spending too much phase where he realizes all I've bought in the last month. :blink:


----------

